# plant ID please



## icharus (Jun 21, 2007)

Could someone help me ID the plant right in the front with the black spots? Someone threw it in for free when i bought some other plants and i never found out what it was. Thanks for looking!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It's a Vallisneria species. Perhaps Vallisneria nana.


----------

